# My 5th colonoscopy



## sparrow (May 27, 2006)

Hi all...Well last night was horrible for me.The moviprep was *YUCK* and very hard to get down.The directions said to drink 8 oz every 15 minutes and to have the 1st liter done in an hour.*HA!* It took me an hour and 40 minutes







*BUT* at least I was able to get it down.Then it was time for the 2nd liter. Just looking at it made me hurl.*SOMEHOW-DON'T KNOW HOW* I got 14 oz down- but guess what... I threw that all up







Even going to bathroom was just a so-so experience this time around. Don't get me wrong- I "went" but nothing explosive or massive.So after having thrown up and not being able to finish the 2nd liter- I thought that this was not good- even though I was passing some clear with a few little "bits".I worried all night long- didn't sleep a wink- thinking that they would turn me away.Get into the procedure room and I'm crying with worry that I may not be cleaned out well.Everything was pretty much "water" but some of it had some cloudy brown.Dr said not to worry- as long as it was all liquid it was fine.I was also worried for the pain- last time I remember screaming *THIS HURTS*... then I was out.So I asked the dr if he could give me the same amount of the meds as that last time because it did the trick.He looked at his notes and said he gave me a lot of drugs- didn't like to give that much *BUT* what he did do was switch to a pediatric scope.And this time he did the whole procedure with the pediatric scope. And he gave benadryl along with the fentanyl and versed.And this worked fine. I was in and out of consciousness... and when I was "aware" ... there was no pain







I asked him if I was cleaned out enough and he said I was completely cleaned out!He found 2 polyps less than a cm each. These were sent to the lab.So *YAY* I'm done for another 3 years. I was hoping for 5- but... oh well


----------



## Patman75 (Mar 9, 2008)

Just remember next time that Vodka is a clear liquid. It might make the expierence more enjoyable and less memorable.


----------



## sparrow (May 27, 2006)

funny but true eh!Seriously though, it does state no alcohol. Don't know if you were joking or not


----------



## Patman75 (Mar 9, 2008)

sparrow said:


> funny but true eh!Seriously though, it does state no alcohol. Don't know if you were joking or not


Ohh BOOO. Thats a bummer. It must be one of the other preps then or they added that line to keep from poeple boozing up during prep.


----------

